# الواحد بقي مش فاهم حاجة خالص...فاهمني انت؟!



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

من انا

*علمت ان لى قلب نابض فكتمت نبضاتة وعلمت ان لى عقل ثائر فاخمدت ثورتة وعلمت ان لى نفس تعشق الجمال فعلمتها كل قبيح وها انا ذا اقف بينكم يا معشر( ال.... )فاقد لهويتى الانسانية وابدلتها باخرى حيوانية فعلام التعجب!!

*هواحنا بجد خلاص وصلنا لمرحلة وحشة اوي بدرجة الكبيرة دية؟؟
*لية حال البلد بقة مش تمام( اجتماعيا-اقتصاديا-تعليم..........وطبعا بلاش نخش في السياسة)
*لية كل منروح نقدم علي شغل محترم يقولونا تعرف تكلم انجليزي كويس بنسبة 99.9% لية هو انا في بلد اجنبي ولا اية
ولا هو شايفني خواجة!!والكوميدي في الحكاية دية ان ممكن طبيعة الشغل متكنش محتاجة انك تكون عارف انجليزي بنسبة دية..........!!!
*لية كلة نفسة يهاجر ويسيب البلد؟ هي بلدنا وحشة لا سمح الله
دي مصر ام الدنيا.....!امال ولا في حد لية راي تاني

*كمان لية اليومين دول بيقنا نسمع كلمة (البلد جاعت) بنسمعها كتير صح ولا اية.....عارفين انا خايفة من اية؟؟؟؟
النهاردةجوع+بكرة مجاعة=بعدة اكلي لحوم البشر..!!ياعالم اللي يعيش ياما يشوف 
صحيح (يعيش المعلم ولا يتعلم..........؟؟؟

*لية كل ما بص مي وشوش الناس القيها تعبانة ومرهقة وعيانين......الخ .كل دة لية-علشان المرتب العااااااااااااااالي قوي دة عرفينة طبعا ابو 150-250جنية!!!!
-هو انا عاوزة اعرف هو الشغل دة خدمة مجانية ولا مهمة انتحارية.......؟؟!!
***بصوا يا شباب هي المشاكل كتييييييييييييرة ......بس ليها حدود
**العالم كبير........بس لية حدود
*انا بقة اعرف واحد بس........ ملوش حدود!
اول لما بزهق من العالم اللي احنا فية بجري علي طول واروح للعالم بتاعة.....بس علي فكرة دة مش محتاج منك تذكرة تمن تذكرة السفر...........!!هو دفع تمنها من زمااااااااااان قوي!
*تعرفوة كمان اداني اة؟..اداني كتاب واحد 
تعرفوة انا سميتة اة ؟ ألة الزمن!!
-الكتاب دة انا بقدر اعرف منة الماضي ،والحاضر،والمستقبل،وعمر الانسان عبارة عن اية غير كدة .........
* الكتاب دة هو عمري انا
*الكتاب دة هو صديقي في كل الاوقات..
*البابا شنودة قال كلمة حلوة اوي ...لوضاقت الدنيا بيك ،والمشاكل كترت حواليك.......
*ضع الله بينك وبين المشكلة ...تري الله وتختفي المشكلة.


(اطلبك يا الهي فتحيا نفسي،لان جسدي يحيا بنفسي،ونفسي تحيا بك) 
القديس،
اغسطينوس. 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رااااااااائع يا كوكو بجد
مرسيه ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## vemy (20 مايو 2009)

يا جامد يا كوكو ....ايه المواضيع الحلوة دى


----------



## just member (20 مايو 2009)

*رائع حبيبى كيرو*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*ميرسى خالص عن جد*​


----------



## zezza (20 مايو 2009)

جميل جدا يا كوكو 
فعلا وسط هموم العالم مالناش غير ربنا هو عارف حياتنا و ظروفنا كويس 
و بيمشى معانا خطوة بخطوة
ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااائع يا كوكو بجد​*
> *مرسيه ليك *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا روكا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

vemy قال:


> يا جامد يا كوكو ....ايه المواضيع الحلوة دى


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا فيمى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *رائع حبيبى كيرو*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> 
> *ميرسى خالص عن جد*​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا جوجو  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميل جدا يا كوكو
> فعلا وسط هموم العالم مالناش غير ربنا هو عارف حياتنا و ظروفنا كويس
> و بيمشى معانا خطوة بخطوة
> ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا زيزا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2009)

> * الكتاب دة هو عمري انا
> *الكتاب دة هو صديقي في كل الاوقات..
> *البابا شنودة قال كلمة حلوة اوي ...لوضاقت الدنيا بيك ،والمشاكل كترت حواليك.......
> *ضع الله بينك وبين المشكلة ...تري الله وتختفي المشكلة.
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماريتا (20 مايو 2009)

_موضوع فى منتهى الجماااااااااال_
_ميرسى يا كوكو_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## lovely dove (20 مايو 2009)

الله عليك ياكوكو 
بجد موضوع رااااااااااااااائع 
يسلمو ايديك 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## المجدلية (20 مايو 2009)

روووووووووووووووووعه يا كوكو موضوعك +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مايو 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع فى منتهى الجماااااااااال_
> 
> _ميرسى يا كوكو_
> 
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا ماريتا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> الله عليك ياكوكو
> بجد موضوع رااااااااااااااائع
> يسلمو ايديك
> ربنا يباركك​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا بوبا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مايو 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعه يا كوكو موضوعك +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا نجلا ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع بجد يا كوكو وميرسى عليه كتير 
مصر مش وحشة كفاية ان المسيح قال مبارك شعبى مصر 
الرب يبارك حياتك وينور طريقك


----------



## SALVATION (21 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع بجد يا كوكو وميرسى عليه كتير
> مصر مش وحشة كفاية ان المسيح قال مبارك شعبى مصر
> الرب يبارك حياتك وينور طريقك


 
عندك حق 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ديدى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كوكو_​
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_​
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك _​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

